# Cherry shrimp lifespan ?'s



## LS6 Tommy (May 13, 2006)

I was up at Fishtown USA yesterday. While he was netting up the Japonicas I bought (4/$10.00!) I got to talking to the owner about shrimp. We got on the subject of cherry shrimp and crystal red shrimp. He said normally he has a tank of about 200 cherries, and that most of them came from a few breeders in the store. He said that they seem to have a short life compared to the Japonicas. He also said that my bad luck with the crystals is because they are very closely related to bee shrimp, and they only have an 8 month lifespan. Anybody else heard this?

Tommy


----------



## NeonShrimp (Mar 9, 2006)

Hi Tommy, The dwarf algae eating shrimp (including CRS and cherry red shrimp) will have a normal life span of about 1.5 years. The exception are the amano shrimp which live to be a few years old, one keeper has reported having their's for 5 years and counting. This all depends on how well the shrimp have been cared for and if they are in their optimum conditions. Of course the shrimp will have a shorter lifespan if they have poor health and are in the wrong conditions. Best wishes with your shrimp


----------



## T_om (Sep 2, 2004)

I have found Cherry Shrimp live from 12 to 18 months. As the previous poster said, it depends upon how they are kept. Fed properly, 18 months is a good estimate.

Cherry shrimp are not meant to be kept as identifiable 'individuals' anyway. They are a colony species and do best maintained as a self-sustaining breeding colony.

Tom


----------



## LS6 Tommy (May 13, 2006)

OK, everybody. You just confirmed my thoughts.

Tommy


----------



## baysideben (Jan 9, 2006)

fishtown usa does not keep cherry shrimp though... i've gone there religiously (once a week.. sad i know) and i've never seen them there... and asked the workers there as well.. i have seen ghost shrimp (its been almost a year since) and amanos quite frequently... bamboo shrimps on occassion as well... but never cherries...


----------



## LS6 Tommy (May 13, 2006)

baysideben said:


> fishtown usa does not keep cherry shrimp though... i've gone there religiously (once a week.. sad i know) and i've never seen them there... and asked the workers there as well.. i have seen ghost shrimp (its been almost a year since) and amanos quite frequently... bamboo shrimps on occassion as well... but never cherries...


I was there Tues. They had a whole tank full of Cherries and a lot of big Japonica's. I would have gotten some cherries, but they were still too small to go in with my Discus. We may be thinking of two different Fishtown's. I'm referring to the one on Rt. 17 South in Ramsey, NJ.

Tommy


----------



## Bonsai-Mike (Jun 9, 2006)

Bayside Ben is talking about the Fish Town USA on northern blvd and francis lewis blvd in flushing, here in Queens. Never seen shrimp at that one either.


----------



## eeng168 (Apr 22, 2005)

I just went there Tuesday myself and the guy who helped me said they are never able to get any red cherry shrimps. I bought two big japonica shrimps and that's all they had.


----------



## eeng168 (Apr 22, 2005)

Ok, sorry....didn't read the thread carefully. The mix up is different Fishtown USA in different states!


----------

